# Three Week Jaunt Next Week & Have No Idea Where We Are G



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Holiday has sort of sneaked up on us. Heading through the tunnel, next Tuesday, and probably have the first night or two at Pont de L'Arche. Anyone been on the municipal site there? Will the area hold our attention for a couple of days? After that who knows.

All seems a bit strange


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

That is the best way to do it! Just drift where the road is easy and take what comes 8) 
When you get back, let us know where you've been! 

Alan


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We too are off on an almost 3 week jaunt. Tunnel booked for 1:25am Sunday. Going to take kids to Disney but other than that we'll drift wherever the flow takes us 8)


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

What do you like to do? What are your interests?

We are in our 40s and have 4 children aged between 6 and 13 so the locations we go to are probably quite different to what others would choose. We tend to use aires most of the time due to cost but find ones near rivers where we can hire canoes and beaches where the kids will play for hours. We'll then find a campsite somewhere for a few days depending on the cost just so we're not constantly travelling and the kids can spend a few days in the pool.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Snunkie said:


> We too are off on an almost 3 week jaunt. Tunnel booked for 1:25am Sunday. Going to take kids to Disney but other than that we'll drift wherever the flow takes us 8)


Have you already booked you disney tickets, if not it is worth looking for pre booked offers as if you just turn up its about £80 per adult and £70 per child for a 1 day ticket. 
When we went last year it was as cheap to have a hotel and half board for 2 days including park tickets than buying tickets on the gate for just 1 day plus we got early entry to the park and could just wander around getting on the rides with no queues.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

That's exactly how we tour.

All depends on mood, weather etc.

We'll simply say we're popping over to Germany via France on our next 2 months tour.

Almost exclusively we stay on Aires or wildcamp, but there are so many Aires all over mainland Europe that we've found pre-planning is completely unnecessary.
Just drive as far as, and in an direction, that you fancy, ans top when you want to.
No need for military planning at all... that's just stressy.

Lovely stuff.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Three Week Jaunt Next Week & Have No Idea Where We A*



MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Holiday has sort of sneaked up on us. Heading through the tunnel, next Tuesday, and probably have the first night or two at Pont de L'Arche. Anyone been on the municipal site there? Will the area hold our attention for a couple of days? After that who knows.
> 
> All seems a bit strange


We've been to Pont de l'Arche a couple of times. It's a nice little town but not a lot to do once you've had a look round and walked along the river a bit. The first time (on our first motorhome trip to France in 2009) we spent 2 nights on the municipal site with a good river side pitch. Last year we stopped one night on our way to Saumur. The campsite was full and we stayed on the aire outside it, which also looked full when we arrived but we squeezed in and people continued to come and go. I don't think the aire was there in 2009.

Chris


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Great way to travel, 
but if you do feel the need for a plan, get a good weather forecast every day,... and just follow the sun!!
Have a great trip, Lindsay


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Staying in Pont de l'Arche municipal site, quite busy and we have a pitch beside the river. Moving on tomorrow towards Saumur but was thinking of stopping at Sable sur Sarthe. is it worth a visit?


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Lindsay said:


> Great way to travel,
> but if you do feel the need for a plan, get a good weather forecast every day,... and just follow the sun!!
> Have a great trip, Lindsay


Ah have you found a French weather forecast that is any where near accurate? Please let us know the website URL if you have.

We have been out there for six weeks (June / July) and found that the on-line weather forecasts were way out.

Rod


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the Expert Charts at Weather Online:

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-bin/expertcharts?LANG=en&CONT=euro&MODELL=gfs&VAR=prec

You can choose different overlays (wind, temperature, humidity, pressure etc), and scroll through for anything up to 16 days ahead.

We've found them pretty good for helping us decide whether it's going to be left, right, or straight ahead when we come out of the tunnel.

You can focus in on a region (France, Benelux etc), but it is quite nice to see the whole of Europe and to spot any weather systems spiralling in from the Atlantic.

Morph


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Rain has been mental here, overnight. Heading across towards Caen then down towards Saumar over the next couple of days.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Rod, 
We check the 'French' forecasts, but always refer back to good old 'BBC Weather', either on TV or internet!
The iphone app is useful and gives a pretty accurate forecast for specific areas! 
Enjoy. Lindsay


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Stopped over at Beaumont sur Sarthe, for a night, before three nights in Saumur. Campsite although handy for the town was too busy for my liking. Three fine sunny days, so decided to chase the sun and headed to the Vendee. Stayed at. The municipal site at St Vincent Sur Jard for 4 nights.

The site was empty but handy for the beach and the great Velo Vendee cycle paths. if it's not already in the database will update when I return home.

Now sat in Amboise municipal site, probably stay her for a few days, then Chartres perhaps


----------

